# trump + halloween = TRUMPKIN MAKE HALLOWEEN GREAT AGAIN



## halloman (Sep 28, 2018)

What do you think of that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you celebrate Halloween in Algeria?


----------

